# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Geneesmiddelen:voorzichtig achter het stuur - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Geneesmiddelen: voorzichtig achter het stuur* 

Sommige geneesmiddelen kunnen nefast zijn voor de rijvaardigheid omdat ze leiden tot slaperigheid, waarnemingsstoornissen, duizeligheid, misselijkheid, enz. In Frankrijk zouden geneesmiddelen aan de basis liggen van 5 tot 7% van de ernstige ongevallen. Geneesmiddelen die zonder voorschrift verkocht worden, zijn niet per definitie onschadelijk voor de rijvaardigheid. Alledaagse, onschuldige geneesmiddelen zoals hoestsiroop en middelen tegen griep of reisziekte kunnen bijvoorbeeld slaperigheid en concentratieverlies veroorzaken. Binnen eenzelfde therapeutische groep vindt men geneesmiddelen met geen enkel effect op de rijvaardigheid, maar ook geneesmiddelen die potentieel gevaarlijk zijn. Bovendien kunnen de effecten verschillen van persoon tot persoon: heel wat factoren zoals leeftijd, individuele gevoeligheid en gecombineerd geneesmiddelengebruik spelen hier een rol.

*De volgende groepen kunnen verkeersgevaarlijke geneesmiddelen bevatten :*
Slaapmiddelen ....................................
Kalmeermiddelen ...............................
Antidepressiva ....................................
Neuroleptica .......................................
Anti-epileptica ....................................
Antihistaminica ..................................
Bètablokkers .......................................
Hoestmiddelen ...................................
Analgetica ...........................................
Stimulerende middelen .....................
Eetlustremmers ...................................
Insuline, orale antidiabetica ..............
Oogdruppels en -zalven .....................

• Lees aandachtig de bijsluiter en let vooral op tegenindicaties bij het besturen van een voertuig.
• Hou u steeds aan de voorgeschreven dosis en aan het tijdstip en de voorschriften voor inname. Siropen met codeïne moeten bv. net voor het slapengaan ingenomen worden. Dit geldt ook voor alle sedativa, zoals antihistaminica. 
• Aarzel niet om uw arts of apotheker om uitleg te vragen bij twijfel over de neveneffecten. Vermeld daarbij dat u een voertuig bestuurt en vertel welke andere geneesmiddelen u neemt.
• Vooral bij het begin van de behandeling, bij te hoge dosissen, of bij gecombineerd geneesmiddelengebruik, is het oppassen geblazen.
• Drink geen druppel alcohol. Zelfs de geringste hoeveelheid alcohol verhoogt de ongewenste effecten van geneesmiddelen op het waarnemingsvermogen en de concentratie.
• Stop bij het minste neveneffect (slaperigheid, concentratieproblemen, duizeligheid, verminderd zicht, enz.) onmiddellijk met rijden. Dit geldt ook als u zelf niets merkt, maar als uw passagiers u hierop attent maken. 
• Rij bij voorkeur overdag in plaats van ’s nachts.
• Vermijd lange ritten. Als de reis langer duurt dan één uur, vraag dan een lift.
• Drink geen koff e om de neveneffecten van een geneesmiddel tegen te gaan. Dit haalt toch niets uit.
• Bent u beroepschauffeur (vrachtwagen- of buschauffeur, enz.)? Maak dan uw arts hierop attent wanneer hij geneesmiddelen voorschrijft.

Meer info Belgisch Instituut voor Verkeersveiligheid, www.bivv,be
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

In Nederland is er momenteel een actie over:

_Is jou medicijn vijlig in het verkeer ?_ 

De regels zijn nl. scherper geworden en medicijnen die eerst geen gele sticker hadden ( rijvaardigheid/reactie vermogen) hebben dat nu wel.
Het wordt vergeleken met hoeveel promilage alcohol een medicijn overeenkomt of je wel of niet of na een tijdje met je medicijn mag rijden.
Bij twijfel nu altijd navragen bij de voorschrijvende arts en/of apotheker

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi hoi,

Ik hoorde dat al eerder van die gele stickers in Nederland...in Belgie hebben ze dat systeem helaas nog niet of niet overal!

Xx

----------


## katje45

Hoi Agnes,

Sta er van te kijken dat het ook niet standaard is in Belgie. Hoop dat ze daar snel wat aan gaan doen.

----------

